# Any adjust. tritium sights for p99?



## samuraistuart (Jan 26, 2008)

I am a BIG fan of the P99, but can't find any info on ADJUSTABLE tritium night sights for the gun. Does anybody have any info regarding adj. night sights? What's your experience with the fixed Trijicon, Meprolight, others....? Do the older P99's take the same sights as the newer models? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I will never own a handgun that cannot be fit with adjustable sights. I would just put a fiber optic front sight and call it a day. That's what I did and I'm very pleased.

Kiei.biz does offer a set of factory Walther f/o sights (red). I'm not sure if the rear uses the stock adjustments or not. They're about $80-100, depending on where you get them.


----------



## cragrat (Jun 6, 2007)

*i don't now if i got a bad set but*

my trijicon sights @ 21 feet throw dirt of on my target. no kidding 2 ft low. put the original sights back on and right on. i'm interested in any feedback as well. thanks. i have a sw99.


----------



## madman4049 (Mar 7, 2008)

cragrat said:


> my trijicon sights @ 21 feet throw dirt of on my target. no kidding 2 ft low. put the original sights back on and right on. i'm interested in any feedback as well. thanks. i have a sw99.


Very interesting. I have been eyeballing the trijicons for my SW99 for a while now and was wondering about elevation issues. Let me know if you find a way to get them to work.


----------

